# Car Hire



## Alan Huyton (Mar 11, 2008)

We are arriving at Malaga Airport 26th of this month. Looking at the websites there are big differences in charges for Car Hire. Has anybody got any suggestions - I want to pay up front and do with out the extras at the car collection stage at the airport. Booking through Malaga Car Hire seems the most reasonable - they are based in Surrey so how does that work?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alan Huyton said:


> We are arriving at Malaga Airport 26th of this month. Looking at the websites there are big differences in charges for Car Hire. Has anybody got any suggestions - I want to pay up front and do with out the extras at the car collection stage at the airport. Booking through Malaga Car Hire seems the most reasonable - they are based in Surrey so how does that work?
> 
> Thanks


We always used to use malgacar.com, we'd e-mail em and arrange it, then they'd pick us up from the airport, take us to their depot to sign the paperwork and pick up the car.. at the time they were the most reasonable and easiest

Jo xxx


----------

